# Cedar Table



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Mark, Thank you sir.  

I guess I will be the first.  

This table has a combination of Cedar Fencing, Fir and Popular from some pallets that I broke down. I used Liquid Iron to stain. I made this table for OutDoor use. It actually reminds me of the old tables that were in my Great Grandparents back porch wash area and in the kitchen.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great Randy really like the stain never seen such a color really different nice job on that project. Gives it that rustic look. really neat.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Looks great Randy really like the stain never seen such a color really different nice job on that project. Gives it that rustic look. really neat.



Thanks Glenmore it definitely Surprised me. It takes a few days for the Smell of the Vinegar to disappear.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey GoonMan,
Nice job on the table. Is "Liquid Iron" an over the counter stain or a custom mix of your own? From your photo's, it looks like the stain you used made the table look weathered. I have a stack of old barn boards that I want to make some projects out of. I was wondering if it might be used to make the saw cuts match the natural weathered appearance of barn wood?


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

way to go, Randy... nice job. My hat is always going to come off to those that can find wood for free, from things that other people thought was junk, and remake it into articles that turn out to be keepsakes,.... When ya can look at something and see what others cannot,,, shows ya got it in ya to be an artist


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Maybe I should not post this here,,, but it may help POP POP.... A friend of mine once built some small picture frames out of barn wood,,, he could not make all his cuts so that they ALL were hidden,,, but his daughter got the idea of taking a peice of weathered barn wood to Home Depot or Lowes, and went to their paint dept. They scanned in that sample of barn wood and were able to mix up a can of paint for her that matched that old barn wood,,, she came home and painted the spots on those frames were the fresh cuts were showing,, and ya know,,, that darn paint matched about perfect,,, looked great,,, anyway,,, that tip may help ya if you start to use that stack of barn wood,

Sorry Randy about hoggin your post


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

GoonMan,

I have to jump in the wagon here and say the same thing. Great job on the table!!! Wow, and all that from free wood!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks all.


Yep I like the Ideal of taking old wood or even new wood and making it look old.

I came across the Ideal of Liquid Iron either here or on another wood Forum. 

I took OOOO Steel wool and put it in a Large Plastic Peanut Butter jar and then filled it with Vinegar. I did some tests on old wood and after a few hours I noticed a change in Color. So I let it set for several days but it still works after a few hours and even better after 24 hours.

I just used a Paint brush and put it on the wood or poured it on then spread it with the brush. The only thing you have to be careful about is that you do not put the brush in the container after putting it on the wood or it will make your stain darker.

I used a seperate Container from my seaping Wool and Vinegar. I also did some experimenting on Different woods. Some will strain the steel wool out I was not worried about it since this is going outside. The more tannin a wood has the darker it will get. Home made stain and it is cheap and cleans up with water. LOL

No problem in you sharing info terry it helps us all.  


I must admit that it only cost me about 8 Dollars to make the table. Since the Fencing I had since last year. I think I paid under 2.00 each for it. I will need to get more. LOL

PopPop I believe this will work on the barn wood. You may have to trial some to see what kind of Color change you will get.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Goonman,
Thanks for the recipe for the stain. I've heard of this steel wool trick before, but I can't remember where either. I think I,m going to try it. I'll let you know if it worked for me too.
This is for Terry, Thanks for the paint matching tip. If Randy's stain dosen't work out, I'll try to match the paint.
Thanks again guys, 
Chuck


----------

